# Emergency water anyone?



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

I was just wondering who keeps atleast a gallon of emergency water for your GSD's and non GSDs? I keep atleast a gallon per dog just incase an emergency was to happen, not only to mention that we get the boil water advisories quiet often here, so trust me the water gets rotated enough to not get too old. So what's your imput on this?


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

We drink only bottled water here because our tap water is yucky. So I always have several five gallon containers on hand. The animals get tap water. Twenty gallons would serve as an emergency ration for a day or so (I've got horses as well) We keep more during hurricane season, and if we know a storm is coming we store water in containers- all together we can keep about 200 gallons.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Yes I do. In fact we keep more than that on hand all of the time for dogs and people. And it won't be long before I start doing my yearly reminders to the members of our SE states to start getting ready for hurricane season. 

Old rule of thumb was to have a 3 day supply for all, but it is now a 5-7 days supply being recommended.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow...right now I know we have atleast 10 gallons of water for them. We drink only bottled too as our tap is not so tasty, but the girls seem to not mind it, they like the tap (yuck). Truth be known our 10 gallons wouldn't last very long, but it would get us through until we could get to a store in an emergency situation.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't know how much we have, but I would guess a week for all of us. We rotate it, using the old stuff to water plants.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote:but it would get us through until we could get to a store in an emergency situation.


Not so here in FL as water is the first thing to fly off the shelves with batteries a close second. 

And don't forget that drinking is not the only need for water. There is brushing teeth and cooking.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I think it's a great idea to have an emergency stash. I was actually just reading about this is the Dog Fancy magazine I got in the mail and I thought to myself this is great stuff! I don't have an emergency kit for the pups or for us. I really need to get one put together.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

My dogs and I drink water that's been filtered through a PUR filter; I take bottled water when I travel. I've found that I need to drastically increase the amount I carry/store in case of emergency since India drinks a TON. 

So does anybody know just what would be considered a daily amount for an adult GSD? Those gallon jugs add a lot of weight to the vehicle on long road trips.

~Kristin


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I keep several large containers of water at hand, and refresh them every few months. I'm on a communal well, and we have had problems with it before. For the last few winters, I have had problems with my pipes under the trailer freezing up, and my sump system freezing up (I'm on a sewage lagoon). Finally got a plumber in that knew what he was doing, so I'm not expecting anymore freeze-up problems, but even a power outage will cut the water supply being on a well and a pump/lagoon system. 

So yeah, lots of water on hand, though in winter, there's always lots of snow just out the door!


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

I've got that Le Bistro 5 gallon waterer---I fill that up & it lasts for almost a week. 4 dogs = a lot of water (mostly spilled







)


----------

